# Cambridge, OH - Champ Handsome



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Shepherd | Cambridge, OH | Champ.










Champ is a beautiful Shepherd already neutered he was found as a stray he's about 100lbs 3-5 yrs old If you are interested in adopting this dog, please fill out an online application at Pound Dog Partners of Guernsey County. Thank you for looking at dogs from the Guernsey County Dog Warden Dept. We are a county run facility in Cambridge, OH, We are NOT a no kill shelter! Unfortunately we must euthanize due to illness, aggression, or overcrowding. Adoption fee is $60. We only accept cash or checks. We cannot take debit or credit cards. Currently, any purebreds listed on our site for adoption MUST be spayed/neutered at adopters expense before leaving the shelter. No exceptions!!!! You may also call the shelter between the hours of 9-5 Mon through Fri and 9-3 on Saturday, for more information and our fax number if you would like us to fax you an application. Adoption hours are 10 to 4 through the week and 10 to 2 on Saturday unless special


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

oh my he is gorgeous!!


----------



## urin thedoghse now (Oct 22, 2010)

If he's still there Monday I'll check him out...Look's too healthy for a nonclaim stray.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

urin thedoghse now said:


> If he's still there Monday I'll check him out...Look's too healthy for a nonclaim stray.


He may not have been stray for very long - my neighbor's dog escaped from the yard and was picked up by AC the next day. He was still classified as a "stray"........hope you get to meet him on Monday!! Very handsome boy......
_______________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## Bobsdogs (Oct 22, 2007)

Bump


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Pretty boy!


----------



## Mason05 (Jun 22, 2010)

Bump from page 2.


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

I really hope people are checking the shelters for missing pets. Right now there are ,I bet at least 10 missing GS posts in different Ohio counties. (posted on CL)


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

urin thedoghse now said:


> If he's still there Monday I'll check him out...Look's too healthy for a nonclaim stray.


Did you ever get to see him?
________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## urin thedoghse now (Oct 22, 2010)

Champ is about 90 -95 lbs but could fillout alittle more,great head.Watchful but not timid.If your interested someone coming Sat.but nothing pending..Why is he here.


----------

